# Best places to go to target shoot/hunt small game?



## loureed (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a Beeman air rifle which shoots .22 and .177 caliber pellets. So far the only shooting I've done with it has been in my (small, urban area) back yard at pop cans and some wooden targets I made. With warmer weather coming, I'd like to go out in a larger wooded area with the dog and either hunt small game or target shoot.

I live in the Buffalo, NY, area and would like to know if anyone knows any good areas to go to in WNY or even western PA. Also, are there any regs governing outdoor air rifle use in either NYS or PA? Finally, any firing ranges set up for air rifle use?

Any opinions on the Beeman product? The rifle's a little on the heavy side, but it feels solid and I like the power of the .22 pellets.

Thanks for the help,

LR.


----------

